# Best VFM earphones under 1k



## fz8975 (Dec 18, 2011)

what are options for Best VFM earphones under 1k ??

Device : iPod 3rd Gen
Budget :1k


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 19, 2011)

This fits for u
Flipkart.com: Philips SHM3100U: Headphone


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 20, 2011)

this one has a mike too...can i get just earphones

can i get any sennheiser or cowon or any other brand in this budget


----------



## Kev.Ved (Dec 22, 2011)

If you are looking for in-ear earphones without mic under 1k, it is wise to go with Creative EP-630 and I can assure you won't be disappointed even if you set the default bass-treble settings on your iPod. I have used it for more than a year listening to mostly trance & it has never let down. It is a classic model from Creative. 

Specifications on official site: 
Creative EP-630 Earphones - Colorful in-ear design isolates noise from your MP3 music listening

Flipkart link:

Flipkart.com: Creative Headphones In-the-ear CR EP-630 earphone: Headphone


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2011)

^^one can buy better earphones under 1k like PL-11 etc.


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 22, 2011)

@ fz
Forget about Creative ep series man, you can get much better than that.

Please go through these thread, we really had a great discussion over there. It might help

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/137481-best-ear-phones-between-rs-600-rs-1200-a.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/138663-ear-headphones.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/148342-headphones-around-rs-1000-a.html


----------

